# Mia's New Pijamas



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought I would share the new pijamas my aunt made for Mia. They came out great. She just loves them and they keep her warm. Below she is with my cousin Claudia.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

pictures are not showing  x


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Oops... sorry. Let me try again.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww little froggies! Very sweet x


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Awww theyre lovely. Very cute


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Cute froggies! are they fleece? they look it, and very soft!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww! She's got cute froggie pj's!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

How adorable, loving the froggies.. and Mia is so very cute in her snuggly PJs.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awww they look great


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats btter i can see them too now! Theyre gorgeous PJs! you look stunning Mia!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Cute froggies! are they fleece? they look it, and very soft!


Yes, they are fleece. Here is another picture. My aunt left an opening so that she can use the bathroom when she is wearing them.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, they are adorable! your aunt is very talented 
Mia seems to really enjoy her wardrobe. How fun is that?!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh those are sooo cute on Mia.
Your Aunt did a great job! xx


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

So adorable. Doggie pjs hehehe


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Very cute! Similar to the ones I made for my wee girls, except I put ribbing on the cuffs of the legs/arms, round the tummy and behind etc. They still somehow manage to get their arms out of the sleeves though! Does your wee one manage to keep hers on? Maybe mine wriggle out of theirs because they "play hard" lol??


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

ChiWOWa said:


> Very cute! Similar to the ones I made for my wee girls, except I put ribbing on the cuffs of the legs/arms, round the tummy and behind etc. They still somehow manage to get their arms out of the sleeves though! Does your wee one manage to keep hers on? Maybe mine wriggle out of theirs because they "play hard" lol??


She has never tried to take them off. At times it hard to take them off of her. When I do her legs get stiff as if she didn't want me to take them off.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

PJ's are so cute and her too, Claudia is a beauty


----------



## Lester (Apr 12, 2010)

She looks soooo cute...love the froggies.

Can I ask where you got the pattern from?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw those are so cute, she looks so cozy in them. Your Aunt is very talented!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Lester said:


> She looks soooo cute...love the froggies.
> 
> Can I ask where you got the pattern from?


The pattern is from Simplicity, #3939


----------



## Lester (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for that. Going down to Spotlight now....


----------



## Marina&Ian (Sep 4, 2009)

omg! this is sooo cute!!! love it!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow those are really good and cute!


----------

